

Go Get Yer Shiny New Yahoo Profile…And Make Some Connections - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/16/go-get-yer-shiny-new-yahoo-profileand-make-some-connections/

======
jfarmer
Finally Yahoo! starts to realize that their brand is the best thing they have
going for them.

------
mtw
I really like this. It's more open that Facebook's, and more powerful than
Friendfeed, since it also show email activity (à la xobni)

And for once, they don't brand it as yet another social network or any other
buzzword

